# Any suggestions for "safe" tea set for my DD's birthday??



## chrstene (Dec 11, 2007)

My DD is turning 4 and would love a tea set. I am trying to see what options I have and what is safe/no toxin, lead, etc...

I have seen the wooden Plan one and the Green Toys set. They are both "safe" but she will not be able to actually drink/pour with them. (well, the wooden one for sure, but I"m not 100 percent sure about the Green toys set)

I see lots of TIN tea sets that look very cute and would be safe with our 22 mo DS around ! But I see no indication that they are safe. Schylling is one of the brands I keep finding. Anyone know anything about these? or others?

Thanks in advance !


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

DS has the Green Toys tea set and you can use it to pour liquids and drink from the cups. He has had it since he was about 18 mons and he loves it.


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

We are enjoying a set from IKEA.

I'm wondering if it is considered "safe". It never occurred to me that it would not be. I'm curious to see what others have to say.


----------



## ElaynesMom (May 24, 2008)

I wouldn't go with Schylling toys personally. In the past few years they have had quite a few recalls due to lead and when I purchased a toy from them that was made of plastic they wouldn't tell me if it was BPA free, just that it met the necessary standards









Like a pp we have this tea set from Green Toys:

http://greentoys.com/tea.html

It is made from recycled milk jugs and is BPA/pthalate free. It can be used for actual food and drink and is dishwasher safe. The only thing I don't like about it is that the tea pot is 2 seperate pieces that are screwed together. However, it doesn't leak and we have no problem pouring from it, but it does have a seam on the inside that could be tricky to clean if it wasn't washed right away.

HTH.


----------



## LuckyMommaToo (Aug 14, 2003)

We much prefer our Green toys one to the tin one we had previously (that one rusted, got bent out of shape, and was tiny. I think it was Schylling). The Green toys one works fabulously for real pouring!
-e


----------



## ErinYay (Aug 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ElaynesMom* 

Like a pp we have this tea set from Green Toys:

http://greentoys.com/tea.html

It is made from recycled milk jugs and is BPA/pthalate free. It can be used for actual food and drink and is dishwasher safe. The only thing I don't like about it is that the tea pot is 2 seperate pieces that are screwed together. However, it doesn't leak and we have no problem pouring from it, but it does have a seam on the inside that could be tricky to clean if it wasn't washed right away.

HTH.

A friend of our has this, and we're totally getting it for DD's first birthday. Who cares if she'll be too young to "get" it- it's cooool and safe and adorable.


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

Babies get it. My little one (8 months old) plays tea all the time. It is really cute.


----------



## ellairiesmom (Mar 20, 2008)

DD1 had become obsessed with using water in her Plan Toys set & I didn't want to ruin it so I started researching one we could put liquids in...I wanted one of the Schylling ones so bad for DD (i think it was the bugs/butterfly one? it was soooo cute!) but I had read some bad stuff about them & decided not to take the chance.

We went with Green Toys & I am really happy with it. And now that she is handing stuff to her little sister, I am really glad because I know it's fine.

Incidentally, the Plan Toys stuff has held up despite being water-logged often.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

Green Toys is labeled food safe. Plan Toys is also food safe, but then you have wet wood. I like the ikea version, but it isn't labeled and I've read that most tea sets for children and NOT food safe.

I don't buy anything from Schyilling. Made in China and many, many lead recalls. Also, they are not food safe.


----------



## Qbear'smama (Jul 15, 2008)

Another vote for the Green toys set, we bought the cookware and dining set for Christmas when DD was 2 and she still loves it.

http://www.greentoys.com/cook.html


----------



## chrstene (Dec 11, 2007)

LOVE all the responses and hearing all of your experiences with the tea sets ! I think I am back down to the Green Toys and the Plan version. I actually kinda like the wooden one myself, but I am thinking that she is going to eventually want to put some actual liquids in there...so that might sway my decision.

For those of you who have the Ikea one, I LOVE THAT ONE ! and most of their stuff quite frankly. I thought that it would be a bit dangerous since it is breakable and she has a little brother. Also, wasn't sure about it's safety. I've bought a few other wooden type toys from them and love them. I wonder if anyone has contacted them to get any info. Perhaps I will post on the Safety board to see if anyone has any info !

I can't lie...I can't wait for them to be a little bigger so I can get her a "real" tea set - i.e. breakable...porcelain I guess. ???


----------



## chrstene (Dec 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AbbieB* 
We are enjoying a set from IKEA.

I'm wondering if it is considered "safe". It never occurred to me that it would not be. I'm curious to see what others have to say.

abbie.....
would you recommend that set if we have a 2 y/o boy in the house too? or is it pretty fragile. i'm sure he will toss a cup or two??


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chrstene* 
abbie.....
would you recommend that set if we have a 2 y/o boy in the house too? or is it pretty fragile. I'm sure he will toss a cup or two??

Yes. I have a 6 year old and a 2 year old. My 2 year old DS loves to play tea all the time! We've had our set since Christmas and nothing has broken or chiped...yet.

My experience with porcelain tea sets has been that when they break or chip it's because someone tossed it into the toy bucket or empty tub. Even then the chips have not been scary sharp.

IKEA also has plastic cups and goblets that look like glass. We have that set in with the tea set because DD likes to drink from her "tiny wine glass" and clink the cup for a toast.


----------



## lookatreestar (Apr 14, 2008)

we have the green toys one too... they love playing with the set in the bath!


----------



## chrstene (Dec 11, 2007)

Abbie...Thanks for responding. I actually checked again online, ikea, and it says "durable stoneware"...so maybe they are MORE sturdy than porcelain.

BUT, I also noticed...no teapot in the set ???

is that true?


----------



## Coco_Hikes (Nov 26, 2006)

Another vote for the Green Toys tea set. DD has had hers 2+ years and still plays with it most days. Now she enjoys giving a cup to her brother since he can sort of hold one. It amuses her to no end to share her "tea" with him.


----------



## lonegirl (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *butterfly_mommy* 
DS has the Green Toys tea set and you can use it to pour liquids and drink from the cups. He has had it since he was about 18 mons and he loves it.

I just bought my son this today...he is making tea as I type.


----------



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

DS has had the Green Toys set for a couple of years and he loves it.

The set from IKEA is cute, but I believe it's made in China. I don't know if that would be a factor for you.


----------

